# Help advice needed



## Smokin stro (Aug 19, 2019)

Smoking the following  for 40 people 
2 pork butt , brisket and ribs with sides. Just not sure on meat at. Any suggestions


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 19, 2019)

Smokin stro said:


> Just not sure on meat at



I would love to help but I'm not quite sure what you are asking.


----------

